# Sanford and Something New



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw a post here, that showed a Sanford and Son pickup. I decided to try my hand using the Auto World truck as the base. I cut the the bed cover off and created a bed and sides, removed the side pipes, spent tons of aging and rust work, used some diecast rims trimmed to fit and made the decals for the Sanford and Son Salvage logo. The second effort is my attempt at creating the old stretched funny cars of the 70's using the new Camaro (and a Mustang still in the cutting stage).

-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The old truck came out really cool. That Camaro has my attention!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow. I can hear the Sanford and Son theme in my head now. Great job on that truck!

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow Paul, That pick up came out sweet!!! I wonder how a set of repop truck rims and tires would look on that? I believe they're just about tall enough to get the magnets off the track. Not much of a difference height wise compared to an AFX 4 gear wheel/tire combo. You could make it a dually or single wheels all around if you got them. It looks great as it is though!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Camaro is shaping up too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

2 great ideas! I'm diggin' that drag Camaro. Can't wait to see the Mustang.


----------



## diecasthobbyusa (Jun 2, 2010)

i like the sanford & son salvage truck


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

love the truck... ya big dummy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking truck Paul!!! I'm interested in that Camaro also!!! That'll make a nice drag car...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,

Hey that is rusty and aged real good man!! The tattered seat and other junk in the rear is perfect...way to go.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...will check back on that Camaro ( looks like a winner to me )...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I LIKE THAT TRUCK!!! cant wait to see the camaro done! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Well used Ford P/U looks great & the Camaro funny cars is taking shape. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I saw a post here, that showed a Sanford and Son pickup. I decided to try my hand using the Auto World truck as the base. I cut the the bed cover off and created a bed and sides, removed the side pipes, spent tons of aging and rust work, used some diecast rims trimmed to fit and made the decals for the Sanford and Son Salvage logo.
> -Paul


Hey Paul, Great job!!!
On mine I used spare decals from the Wallyworld diorama kits to lay in the bed, then laid stuff on top of it.
I like your method of cutting the bed, it sure looks better. I have no idea where this truck is now.










I took a white out pen and did the lettering by hand.
On the Tjet truck lettering, I did something better.
I made a white line with the same pen, and blocked in the letters with a fine black sharpie.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That was the truck that inspired my build. Too cool. I found pics of the original truck being restored and pulled the image of the door logo for my decal. I used a peel and stick version for now, but will be replacing it with a water slide version later on. 

-Paul


----------



## larryp7639 (Jul 14, 2010)

diecasthobbyusa said:


> i like the sanford & son salvage truck


i also like 

__________________
 Watch The Sorcerer’s Apprentice Online Free


----------

